# XiaoRoel: 2000 perlas de sabiduría



## swift

_Amigos, celebremos:_

XiaoRoel nos ha obsequiado ya más de dos mil joyas de su conocimiento en castellano, francés, gallego, latín, portugués... Y siempre con su estilo sobrio y elegante. Es un deleite aprender de sus experiencias en filología y traducción.

Gracias, XiaoRoel, por toda tu colaboración en los foros.

Un abrazo,


J.


----------



## ewie

Felicitacions, Xiao!


----------



## elmg

Hola

Yo también quiero felicitar a XiaoRoel. Debo reconocer que esto de felicitar por el número de post me pareció un poco... mmm.... un poco "mmm" (ja) al principio, pero ahora veo que es un buen espacio para reconocer a la gente que nos ayuda a diario.

En el caso de XiaoRoel esto es partícularmente importante porque siempre me salva de mis dudas aberrantes con mi propio idioma. 

Un abrazo grande y espero poder seguir tu camino acumulando esos invaluables conocimientos. Y además van las infaltables GRACIAS (si se me permiten las mayúsculas en esta ocasión).


----------



## Calambur

Hummm... apuesto a que Xiao no está enterado de que existe este foro.

Bueno, como sea, he encontrado un regalo para él, y para los osados que le discuten que las mayúsculas no llevan tilde. 
Espero que le guste. Aquí está.

Para el resto del personal, pongo una foto de Xiao, tomada en el momento preciso en que estaba planteando su disenso con la Irreal.

No te enojes, Xiao, son bromitas... aprendo mucho de tus comentarios y me divierto con ellos (a veces) .

Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No conocía este foro congratulatorio. A todos muchas gracias por su amabilidad y por los elogios inmerecidos (en parte: no vamos a caer en el tópico de la falsa modestia).
*También yo aprendo mucho de vuestras intervenciones.*
Muchas gracias a Calambur por su magnífico regalo (estoy pensando en sustituir mi barco por la imagen que me ofreces).
La foto la había perdido en la tormenta del divorcio. La pondré en mi álbum.
Un saludo a todos, y gracias por vuestra paciencia y comprensión.
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muchas felicidades Xiao,

Es un placer leer tus posts. Aprendo mucho de tí y espero que cuando tenga preguntas de mi clase de lingüística me ayudes en castellano o cristiano o quien sabe como se diga "lenguaje común y corriente."  

Bueno, alguna preguntita por aquí y allá, o'k? no creas que me voy a encajar/colgar.

De regalo, te pongo aquí el concepto de ciclo infinito:

… Concepto de "Ciclo Infinito"… Para quien no conoce el concepto de "Ciclo Infinito", aquí queda claro lo que significa cuando se dice que un programa de computación "entró en ciclo infinito". El director le dice a la secretaria: -Vamos a viajar por una semana, para un Seminario. Haga los preparativos del viaje… La secretaria llama al marido: -Voy a viajar con el director por una semana. Cuídate, querido. El marido llama a la amante: -Mi mujer va a viajar por una semana, vamos a pasarnos esa semana juntos, mi reina... La amante llama al niño a quien le da clases particulares: -Tengo mucho trabajo la próxima semana. No tienes que venir a clases. El niño llama a su abuelo: -Abuelo, la próxima semana no tengo clases, mi profesora estará ocupada. ¡Vamos a pasar la semana juntos! El abuelo (que es el director de esta historia) llama a la secretaria: -Voy a pasar la próxima semana con mi nieto, por lo que no voy a participar en el Seminario. Puede cancelar el viaje. La secretaria llama al marido: -El director de la empresa cambió de idea y acaba de cancelar el viaje. El marido llama a la amante: -No podremos pasar la próxima semana juntos, el viaje de mi mujer fue cancelado. La amante llama al niño de las clases particulares: -Cambio de planes: esta semana vamos a tener clases como siempre. El niño llama al abuelo: -Abuelo, mi profesora me dijo que esta semana tengo clases. Discúlpame, no voy a poder hacerte compañía. El abuelo llama a la secretaria: -Mi nieto me acaba de decir que no va a poder estar conmigo esta semana... Continúe con los preparativos del viaje al seminario. ¿Entendiste ahora, qué es "ciclo infinito"?...

Hasta pronto,

Alma


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy divertido. Ya entendi un nuevo concepto. Da gusto tratar con vosotros.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Xiao, ¡muchas felicidades por tus dos mil intervenciones! Es un placer leerte, y siempre aprendo algo nuevo.

Un abrazo desde México,

Toño


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, XiaoRoel, también es un gusto para mí leerte!


----------



## Lexinauta

> Da gusto tratar con vosotros.


 
¡El gusto es nuestro!

Tus intervenciones son excelentes.


----------



## k-in-sc

Congrats XiaoRoel! And thanks


----------



## Pinairun

¡Muchas gracias, maestro Xiao!


----------



## Vanda

Oh!! E eu deixei passar de liso?!!! Nem acredito?!!!!

Que grande contribuição para nós é o ''nosso'' Xiao! Que grande
achado!!

Que venham logo mais 2000! Você sabe, não podemos viver sem você!

Bjim,


----------



## Agró

Dilectísimo maestro de las empanadas (no va con coña),

muchas gracias por tan eruditos comentarios. Siga así.
[  'toðos ke'remoz mas ]
/  'todos ke'remos mas /
Mire, este ha salido sin archifonemas.


----------



## ManPaisa

Hola, Xiao.  No podía faltar a esta celebración.
Un millón de gracias por tus magníficas aportaciones; aprendo mucho de tus mensajes.
Aquí te va mi visión de "Xiao contra la Irreal". 
Un abrazo.

PD - Sólo me preocupa el que no duermas (o que lo hagas a deshoras...)


----------



## coquis14

*¡Felicitaciones , XiaoRoel!*
*Sos un omnipresente del foro ,¡estás en todos lados y a toda hora!*


----------



## Masuas

Se pueden contar las semillas en una manzana, pero no las manzanas de una semilla.
Soy nuevo en el foro, pero puedo apreciar el multiple fruto intelectual que emana de alguien como Ud., Sr. XiaoRoel. Espero que tengamos todos la inmensa satisfacción de contar en el futuro con sus intervenciones educacionales en tan distinguida manera.
Felicitaciones.
Masuas.


----------



## Fer BA

Xiao,

¡¡Felicitaciones!! Como dice Coquis, en todos los foros y a todas las horas, aunque lo mío está entre el agradecimiento y la intriga...¿no dormís nunca?

Un abrazo, paisano!


----------

